# PRESS RELEASE -Miracle Detail presents the Miracle Training Centre based in Surrey,UK



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

*PRESS RELEASE
*2nd January 2011

Miracle Detail is pleased to announce that it is launching the Miracle Training Centre based in Surrey, UK.

The MTC offers a range of courses to suit both professional and amateur detailers who wish to take their skills to the next level. Basic training is also offered for those starting out for the first time.

All training will be given by Paul Dalton, proprietor of Miracle Detail and renowned worldwide Master Detailer.

Courses can be arranged one to one, or in groups of up to 2 people per day. Details of the courses available, and the syllabus covered are set out below.










Each course can be tailored to the individual(s) attending. Before the course starts, Paul will discuss with you your training needs and your objectives for the course.

After the course, Paul will be happy to provide follow up telephone support to help you become more comfortable with the techniques you have learned.

A training manual will be provided during the course, setting out key learning points and with space for you to make your own notes.

After the successful completion of the course, you will be presented with a certificate of achievement signed by Paul Dalton.

For further details, please contact Paul Dalton via telephone on 07788-441150 or e-mail at [email protected]

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Paul thats a fantastic price for mtc course £1400 to learn at your hands may have to consider one off these...


----------



## beanheadblue (Oct 26, 2010)

Great i have been looking for something not to far from me


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

nice one Paul!

Happy New Year!


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Very exciting news 

I think you might be getting a few emails/phone calls from me in the near future:thumb:

out of interest for the basic course do you have to buy the starter pack of products?

Happy new year


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

What a great idea and its also very local to me.. Are there any finance options available?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

ocd13 said:


> Very exciting news
> 
> I think you might be getting a few emails/phone calls from me in the near future:thumb:
> 
> ...


No not at all!!

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice idea Paul, reasonably priced for whats involved too. Happy new year, and best of luck with the training centre. 

Just out of interest, i'd have thought it would be cheaper for two persons to attend together, rather than just the one? 

Gaz


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Great news and a good insight into the world of Miracle.

Personally price per person is price per person , i wouldnt have given discounts for multiples same as any ticket or event.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Heavenly said:


> Great news and a good insight into the world of Miracle.
> 
> Personally price per person is price per person , i wouldnt have given discounts for multiples same as any ticket or event.


So when you booking your refresher course? :wave:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Places are running out fast!!


----------



## zas (May 6, 2011)

Hi paul.

Any places available for Jan 4th 2012,
do u use use any other products other than 3m?
email: [email protected]


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

found this, should help ppl with working out the cost's.


----------



## jamie_aych (Nov 21, 2011)

soooo far away!!!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*Detailing*

Nice to hear that the master is willing to share his mastery with the masses. Good luck mate:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff and all the best...:thumb:


----------

